
Millennials really do have it tougher – compared to 1977 - paulpauper
https://gazette.com/millennials-really-do-have-it-tougher-compared-to/article_3776122e-952e-11e8-be6e-0bca78326da0.html
======
gbacon
_For instance, a four-year public college in 1977 cost $8,000 vs. $20,000
today, while median incomes have stayed flat at $34,000 over the same time
period. Median debt has risen from $10,000 to $33,000, while the percent of
those 30-year-olds who own homes has dropped from 48 percent to 39 percent
since 1977._

So many questions. At least there was no mention of Oregon Trail!

* Comparing distributions of income would be useful.

* The lower rate of home ownership could indicate increased time-preference. I’m curious to know the categories of debt in both time periods.

* The article shows the increase in state-school tuition but not private. Are millenials who attended college more or less likely to have attended State U?

